# Lido 3 Has anyone tried one?



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've been toying with the idea of getting another hand grinder soon and was wondering about the Lido 3. Has anyone tried one and what are they like?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't think they're available this side of the pond yet.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

grind quality appears to be on a par with the lido 2, which in my experience was very good. it is a travel grinder, i will be getting a freind to bring me one back from the states soon.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice one Dave.

just a thought. I have cousins in the U.S. If they bought it for me and then posted it themselves to me would I be charged import duty on this?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Lido 3 will be available from CoffeeHit


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> just a thought. I have cousins in the U.S. If they bought it for me and then posted it themselves to me would I be charged import duty on this?


Depends how much they declare the value as on the outside of the parcel?! 

https://www.gov.uk/goods-sent-from-abroad/overview


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Lido 3 will be available from CoffeeHit


Thanks Glenn. Any idea when it might be for available from CoffeeHit?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Thanks Glenn. Any idea when it might be for available from CoffeeHit?


Add yourself to the email notify list.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Nice one Dave.
> 
> just a thought. I have cousins in the U.S. If they bought it for me and then posted it themselves to me would I be charged import duty on this?


Get them to send it not in its original box, with a postcard saying it was nice to see you and here is your coffee grinder which you forgot to take home with you.


----------



## vikingboy (Mar 11, 2013)

I got mine last week and been using it every day for pour over. Very happy, quick easy and good quality. It's not ek quality obviously so don't expect miracles but it's a very nice bit of travel/office kit.


----------

